# Indian lake spillway



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

How's the spillway and river looking up that way?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TomC said:


> How's the spillway and river looking up that way?


You just made alot of people gasp,lol.....
Sorry dont have an answer for you....


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

People been fishing it for the past month or so. Water levels good but it’s still really cold


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Its hit and miss, same fish are in the holes, you can hit it one day and catch a handful or limit, next 2 days you wont get a bite. Very sporadic. I've walked it 2 - 3 miles on some days. The bite windows have been small, 15 minute windows a couple times a day. Mid Feburary can be very tuff. I believe the hardest time of the year is now! Especially since we cant get on the ice.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

carp said:


> Its hit and miss, same fish are in the holes, you can hit it one day and catch a handful or limit, next 2 days you wont get a bite. Very sporadic. I've walked it 2 - 3 miles on some days. The bite windows have been small, 15 minute windows a couple times a day. Mid Feburary can be very tuff. *I believe the hardest time of the year is now! *Especially since we cant get on the ice.


Agree 100%. 4 weeks to go...


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fish along 33 sunday, hit some spots that have produced, didn't get any, a few other guys fishing didn't see any fish caught.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tomc,I havnt been to the Indian spillway,but I have fished 2 other spillways lately. Luckily a friend of mine has been fishing them regularly and had the feeding windows figured out. But both have been producing 4-8 fish per a couple hour trip,most being 14-18". 
Twister tails and swimbaits have produced better then sticks...
Nothing hot,but not bad. 
Keep checking back as flows change and after these short warmups. They could sho up anytime....


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Guess I should mention im looking to channel catfish, lol


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Had a scary experience while fishing down at the trestle below the Indian spillway on Saturday afternoon about 5:30. Buddy and I were walking back down the path on top of the old railroad tracks at the back of the new park. We had heard some gun shots earlier on while fishing but thought nothing of it. While walking back, heard a few more shots ring out. I was talking and all of a sudden my buddy held his arm out to stop my walking. I quieted down and heard the hiss/whiz of 2 bullets zip by. The 2nd of which snapped a branch 6-8 feet to our right and about 3 feet overhead. Needless to say, I hit the deck and crawled into the surrounding brush. Left my shimano/st croix combo and a box of stickbaits and another of swimbaits behind. I have never been more scared. We shouted and the shots ceased. Russells Point police officer investigated but said no one was at the fish and game, which is where I assumed the shots originated. Not going back there anytime soon. The officer did drive me back there about an hour later to grab my gear.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Cobe24 said:


> Had a scary experience while fishing down at the trestle below the Indian spillway on Saturday afternoon about 5:30. Buddy and I were walking back down the path on top of the old railroad tracks at the back of the new park. We had heard some gun shots earlier on while fishing but thought nothing of it. While walking back, heard a few more shots ring out. I was talking and all of a sudden my buddy held his arm out to stop my walking. I quieted down and heard the hiss/whiz of 2 bullets zip by. The 2nd of which snapped a branch 6-8 feet to our right and about 3 feet overhead. Needless to say, I hit the deck and crawled into the surrounding brush. Left my shimano/st croix combo and a box of stickbaits and another of swimbaits behind. I have never been more scared. We shouted and the shots ceased. Russells Point police officer investigated but said no one was at the fish and game, which is where I assumed the shots originated. Not going back there anytime soon. The officer did drive me back there about an hour later to grab my gear.


Glad you guys are OK! That’s nuts!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Cobe24 said:


> Had a scary experience while fishing down at the trestle below the Indian spillway on Saturday afternoon about 5:30. Buddy and I were walking back down the path on top of the old railroad tracks at the back of the new park. We had heard some gun shots earlier on while fishing but thought nothing of it. While walking back, heard a few more shots ring out. I was talking and all of a sudden my buddy held his arm out to stop my walking. I quieted down and heard the hiss/whiz of 2 bullets zip by. The 2nd of which snapped a branch 6-8 feet to our right and about 3 feet overhead. Needless to say, I hit the deck and crawled into the surrounding brush. Left my shimano/st croix combo and a box of stickbaits and another of swimbaits behind. I have never been more scared. We shouted and the shots ceased. Russells Point police officer investigated but said no one was at the fish and game, which is where I assumed the shots originated. Not going back there anytime soon. The officer did drive me back there about an hour later to grab my gear.


Holy Crap!!


----------

